# AMD and Intel Manufacturing Plant Locations



## 2048Megabytes

What is the location of AMD and Intel manufacturing plants across the world?  I am aware that Intel has a manufacturing facility in Arizona and outside the U.S.A.  Where are the locations of other manufacturing facilities?


----------



## aviation_man

I know that there is an AMD manufacturer in Germany somewhere.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Found this link that gives locations on Advanced Micro Devices.  One of their main manufacturing plants is in Malaysia.

http://careers.amd.com/en-us/culture_locations.aspx


----------



## aviation_man

Ah. I thought I remember seeing a video that says one of their places was in Germany. I'm mistaken then. lol.


----------



## OvenMaster

aviation_man said:


> Ah. I thought I remember seeing a video that says one of their places was in Germany. I'm mistaken then. lol.



AMD spun off their manufacturing facilities in March, 2009. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD#Production_and_fabrication
One of those former AMD plants is now owned by GlobalFoundries, and is in Dresden, Germany.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GlobalFoundries


----------



## aviation_man

OvenMaster said:


> AMD spun off their manufacturing facilities in March, 2009.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD#Production_and_fabrication
> One of those former AMD plants is now owned by GlobalFoundries, and is in Dresden, Germany.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GlobalFoundries



Oh so I was right..


----------

